
Programming Language Wars (by Tim O'Reilly) - python_kiss
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/programming_lan.html
======
jwecker
I remember for so many years people abhorring javascript. For quite a while
though it was the only language being commonly used that had first class
functions where you could program in a functional way.

"'I thought JavaScript was just super-dumb Java'. Lots of programmers and web
developers use Javascript this way, tweaking HTML DOM elements, declaring
variables without types, and generally writing like it was BASIC for the web.
Now we find that the C-style syntax and Java-like supporting libraries were
hiding our friend, the lambda."

http://jfkbits.blogspot.com/2006_05_01_archive.html (near the bottom)

It's got nothing on Ruby, but you can still do some amazing things with it,
IMO:

http://parenscript.org/

http://chumsley.org/jwacs/

Anyway, nice to have people seeing it for what it really is, even if it's no
Arc :)

------
amichail
Eclipse makes Java a compelling and highly productive language. Without
Eclipse, perhaps Java would not have been as popular as it is today?

------
dfranke
Nice: VB has gotten about cut in half. Die! Die! DIE!

~~~
python_kiss
VB was the world's most widely adapted language until Microsoft decided to
lift its support in favor of VB.NET.

